# MN fish stickers



## medic427 (Apr 8, 2009)

How was your guys opener any one have any luck.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Seems like everyone was having a tough time finding the fish. I didn't shoot a single fish the whole day just because the water clarity on my 2 favorite chains was so bad. Wind and rain have made it pretty tough to find much of anything around here.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

opening day sucked but today was AWESOME


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

went out yesterday with some buddies for a few hours in the willmar area. i had a problem keeping the big piggies on the arrow, but we managed 12-15 fish with most over 10 lbs, and a few over 20. clouds and wind absolutely killed us.


----------

